# Are they worth it?



## DWcycles (Aug 19, 2017)

Are they worth it? Arm Blasters? Arnie used one back in the 70's, or are they just over hyped?


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

lol hell no, you'd look like a tit wearing one of those in a gym. Only advantage really is for people that have bad form or to keep the arm in a position in front of the body, but you could easily just do a different curl variation, like preacher curl.

I've only ever seen one person use one in real life and that was recently


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

id almost go as far as to say isolation for arm work isnt even really worth your time (despite doing it myself)

there is no way in hell id invest in something that was for the sole purpose of isolation work other than a resistance band for face pulls which is more rehabilitative

the best thing you can do for your arms is add 20kg to your weighted pull ups and dips


----------



## DWcycles (Aug 19, 2017)

Cheers fellas, I only wanted to bring this up after a fella in my gym was using one, do you think the hype is coming back on them? Im currently resting a shoulder injury, so dips and pulls are hard to do with feeling a tinge, I'd wanna use one for the fact I've used one lol but I wouldn't use it at the gym I'd use it at home when I can not do much isolation work


----------

